# HEALING WITH LIGHT



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

My Vet recommended this and we bought one. It ain't cheap ($625) but it pays for itself fast considering we were paying $100 a month on hot laser treatments at the Vet.

Great for arthritis and much more.

It works on people and pets. 

NASA uses it, our soldiers are using it and it is FDA approved.

"The use of light emitting diodes (LED) in the practice of medicine 
has moved well beyond science fiction and into the real world. Soldiers injured by lasers in combat, astronauts in space and children in cancer wards are already benefiting from the healing properties of near-infrared light in ways that could only be imagined a few years ago. Several research projects at the Medical College of Wisconsin are at the center of LED treatment development and the application of new technology to a wide range of injury and illness. "

http://healthlink.mcw.edu/article/1031002355.html

We bought one (Warp 10) and it is great for aches and pains and also for healing sores that Casey gets in her mouth.

Here is some info on it I found from different websites.

http://www.warp-heals.com/pdf/pets.pdf 

http://www.c3ktogo.com/news-video/?mgid=5857§ion=56

http://www.warp-heals.com/news_releases.htm

http://www.warp-heals.com/resources/index.htm#faq

http://sbir.gsfc.nasa.gov/SBIR/successes/ss/8-066text.html

http://www.warp-heals.com/specs/Warp10.htm

http://www.warplighttherapy.com/WARP10_WhatYouShouldKnow.htm

http://www.defensereview.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=411

http://www.pddnet.com/scripts/ShowPR.asp...C&CommonCount=0


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This month's issue of Whole Dog Journal has an article on this very topic! But that's a hefty price tag you mention!!!!!!!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Yes, it is very expensive, but I was shelling out $100 a month for 1 hour of hot laser therapy at the vets once a month, (which does the same thing).
In 6 months it pays for itself and I can use it on every pet that needs it (I have 5) and for humans as well.
So, in the long run, it's actually a good deal.

Not to mention, Casey (who had a Total hip replacement on one side) doesn't need the Metcam anymore when I use this.

You can make 3 payments and there is a 60 day money back guarantee when you buy it here: 

http://www.warplighttherapy.com/WARP10_ClinicalTrialsAndStudies.htm

Geesh, I sound like I work for them, but I don't and I just want to share a really good product with you all.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

This is the one I have: http://www.wozenphotonictherapy.com/.0.html.0.html

I think I paid about $500 about 4 years ago (not from that site though, it just had the best picture). It really was much cheaper to by the unit, since I was paying $60 a couple of times a month for my girl. Now I treat the dogs and the humans.

It would be kinda fun to have a test run to see which one creates the biggest response!


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

what is the output in watts from the Led?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I dunno. This link has the technical info that they send with the light -- I never took that part of physics....

http://www.wozenphotonictherapy.com/gpage.html


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

Well I looked over all the info I can find and me and I friend are going to try and build one our self. I should be able to build it to the same specs for under $80 The parts they used are not uncommon by any means. Now all I need is the time and money to try it. The led's they used were a little hard to locate at first but I found a electronics supply house that has then and even sells larger ones like the ones used in there WARP75 model. I will see what I can do.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If you can make one, I can tell you how to use it to test it on your dog to see what type of reaction you get. I've often thought that it shouldn't be that expensive!


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

It is about 30 dollars in parts and a project box to install it into. There is really no parts in it that are hard to wire up. If I was not so lazy I could even build them and send them to people on this board for the cost of parts. They would not look as great but what you are after is the Led's not looks. Let me get a few more pay checks under me and see what I can do.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Even if you just used it on your animals and even the humans in your household, you're financially *way* ahead of the game.


----------

